# Jodhs? Skins? What's best



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not sure exactly what "skins" are - can you post a link to an example?

I normally ride in tights (wondering if that is what you mean by skins, but don't want to assume).

Good luck with your Derby prep!


----------



## JodieNT (Jun 30, 2017)

https://dixonsmith.com.au/product/womens-a200-skins-black-pink/
I was thinking these ones as they advertise good compression for muscle recovery...
What do you think? I'm happy to take on any suggestions as I usually ride in wranglers :/


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

JodieNT said:


> https://dixonsmith.com.au/product/womens-a200-skins-black-pink/
> I was thinking these ones as they advertise good compression for muscle recovery...
> What do you think? I'm happy to take on any suggestions as I usually ride in wranglers :/


Yes, those are what we would call tights, though those are even more specialized having the specific compression components.

I know for me, I would choose the skins over jodhs and without a doubt over jeans - no contest at all. The seams in the skins shouldn't cause rubs and they would also dry out a lot faster if you are caught in rain! 

You may also want to look into compression socks, as those have helped my feet and legs while riding long distances.


----------

